# from tree to avatar



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

Decided to make an avatar... started with a tree...


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2005)

Sweet! But, where's yur avatar?


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

gittin there... won't let me upload anymore... gotta wait a bit I guess...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2005)

I've noticed lately it takes awhile for AS to catch on to a new avatar.


----------



## glens (Feb 17, 2005)

That's because it's cacheable for a year.&nbsp; The only way to get the new one is if the old one disappears from your browser cache (usually because of cache-size limitations and rollover, but you can force it by holding the shift key while clicking "reload" or by forcefully clearing your cache).

It's a lot better than having it be non-cacheable like the text of the pages is since it would have to be fetched every time.

Glen


----------



## glens (Feb 17, 2005)

What I want to know is how'd you get that MS361 two years ago, woodshop! Hahaha!


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 17, 2005)

woodshop, sweet set-up! great shop...wow! what do you do for a living? im assuming it somehow involves all that prime lumber.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

glens said:


> What I want to know is how'd you get that MS361 two years ago, woodshop! Hahaha!


um... when did I ever say I got the MS361 2 years ago? Got it this past spring, May I think. I used an 034 AV super for my milling before that, and once in a while my Dad's 036. Don't think there WAS an MS361 two years ago was their? 

enlighten me


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

jason j ladue said:


> woodshop, sweet set-up! great shop...wow! what do you do for a living? im assuming it somehow involves all that prime lumber.


Unfortunately Jason I havn't worked in the woods for a paycheck since I was a logger for a pulpwood company in early 80's for a few years after I got out of college. (Penn State forestry). I went back to school for electronics, and for last 19 years I've been pretending to be an electronics tech for the USGS. I maintain river stage, rain and weather gages throughout the state of NJ. The woodshop is a hobby at this point, but I'm selling stuff without trying hard. One day might try and make a real buck or two from it. (me and the million other boomers who'll have time on their hands.)


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

continue making avatar...


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

continue making the avatar...


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

almost there...


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

avatar done


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

glens I'm a little slow... figured out what you mean... no, while these pics are in sequence timeline wise for making the avatar, the actual wood/trees involved are not physically in sequence. For example, notice I am cutting down a tulip poplar tree in beginning pics... but some of the wood in the shop pics is oak. The final avatar is Red Oak. You're pretty sharp to catch that apparent inconsistency. Didn't mean to suggest I cut down a tree 2 years ago with a saw that was not in dealers at the time. Sorry for the confusion.  

Dave


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2005)

...ah HA... there is another discrepancy in the pics I just found after going through them. Wonder if anybody will catch it. The woodworker types will.


----------



## glens (Feb 17, 2005)

woodshop said:


> um... when did I ever say I got the MS361 2 years ago? Got it this past spring, May I think. I used an 034 AV super for my milling before that, and once in a while my Dad's 036. Don't think there WAS an MS361 two years ago was their?
> 
> enlighten me


File Type: jpg 2 tree meets MS361.jpg (95.8 KB, 24 views)
...
File Type: jpg 6 sticker and dry 2 yrs.jpg (67.0 KB, 21 views)
...

No confusion, I was just funnin' ya.


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 18, 2005)

man that is impressive. youre like norm abrahms dude. thats quite a hobby you got there


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

jason j ladue said:


> man that is impressive. youre like norm abrahms dude. thats quite a hobby you got there


Norm Abrahms has a huge shop full of expensive top of the line tools that companies beg him to take so their machine will be seen in his shop. I've been waiting patiently for some time now, and so far Powermatic or Delta has not showed up at my front door as I expected begging me to take their newest 8 inch jointer off their hands. Maybe now that this oversite has been mentioned in an Arboristsite.com thread I will get results.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

OK, dumb question... what do you do with those?


----------



## scottr (Feb 18, 2005)

*Ripcut on Radial Arm Saw*

Dave , you mentioned it so we probably agree that the radial arm saw shines on crosscuts . I wanted to ask if the Ross mill inspired the jig for the RipSaw to be raised and lowered by 1/4" increments ? Scott


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

You got is scottr... pic 7 that says "rip on the radial arm saw". Pic shows me crosscutting. Although you "can" rip wood on radial arm saw by twisting the carriage/blade carrier sideways and feeding board along the fence like a tablesaw with inverted blade, its dangerous and real messy, and few people use it that way. 

Don't know what a Ross mill is, so no didn't get my idea from that. I actually dreamed that contraption up from scratch. I had a lot of figured maple chunks that were only a few feet long, was slicing them up on my resaw bandsaw in shop, but messy and slow, and resaw only has 12" capacity, so designed that rig to do it quicker and easier with my ripsaw. But it can only do up to a 5 ft long log. I have plans to design a longer one, using steel angle iron for the carraige, that will allow me to resaw as thin as 1 1/2" thick planks, and up to 8 ft long log or board. It will also be mobile, with locking wheels so I can move it around easier. Have rough plans in head, just haven't put them on paper yet. It will be similar design, just fefined a bit and bigger.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> OK, dumb question... what do you do with those?


not a dumb question at all MB... actually its usually the first thing somebody asks me when they see it. It has no real function as it. I made one just for pure fun... just because I could, and thought it was cool looking. Took it to work and everybody that saw it sitting there "had" to pick it up and spin the nut back and forth on the bolt, and wanted one. So designed the jigs to semi-mass produce them in the shop. I do make it functional though by when I put a clock fit-up in the bolt head. I also designed a fully functional wooden monkey wrench to go with the nut/bolt. Will post pic of it shortly so you can see what I mean.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 18, 2005)

woodshop,
Thanks for the awesome pics. It's really cool to see a progression from standing tree to finished product. BTW, what is you first name? Later, Roger.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2005)

So you sell them? Cool. And if you don't, you outta!

Hey, I'll take one! How much?


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*For sale*



MasterBlaster said:


> So you sell them? Cool. And if you don't, you outta!
> 
> Hey, I'll take one! How much?



Me too would look real nice on some of my wifes old antiques.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> So you sell them? Cool. And if you don't, you outta!
> Hey, I'll take one! How much?



When I put a clock in them, they become more functional... I also designed a wooden monkey wrench to go with it, makes a nice gift for a handyman type. Catch with the wrench is that as it is fully functional, it takes some fancy (read time-consuming) woodwork to make it because of the close tolerances needed. I wanted it to feel tight like a real wrench, if sloppy I didn't want my name on it. Example, that maple adjusting nut that moves the lower jaw up and down can only be made from certain wood, like rock maple or dogwood or it won't thread to such close tolerances. Most ring porous wood like oak or ash or walnut fall apart if you try to do this with them. It has to be drilled and tapped DEAD-on or it won't turn smoothly. Bottom line is I haven't gotten the wrench to down under 2 hours per yet. Thus can't sell it cheap enough that folks want to buy it. The nut/bolts I can do in about 30 minutes per if I make a run of 20 or more. 

As for selling them here... gosh I'm not allowed to do that am I? Don't want Darin sending me to the corner 'cause I broke some rules here


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

Woodie003 said:


> Gee Woodshop, My little shop is jealous... Nice compact operation! Not to be critical and I understand that a lot of craftspeople do it, but didn't I see a gas water heater in your shop being exposed to wood dust? Do you spray lacquer in the same area? Do you have some type of explosion proof exhaust fan vented to the outside in use? I would hate to see your efforts go BOOM. As I said, not being critical, just cautious! Regards, David


Thanks for the concern... I have a wife and daughters living upstairs and would hate to see them go "boom" also  I'm on top of it. Have a whole house fan on one side of shop sucking air through grate to upstairs through shop, and also two air cleaners hanging from ceiling, each one capable of exchanging whole shop air in 15 minutes, so no problem there. No, don't spray lacquer in actual shop much at all... done up in attic with fan going usually, and in summer outside of course.


----------



## Husky288XP (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey WoodShop,

The tree you felled looks like a poplar, maybe a tulip poplar, but your finished nut and bolt looks like some type of Oak, by the tight grain. Are you using the same tree or am I just going crazy?


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

Woodie003 said:


> Here is my "newest" acquisition. This was originally bought new by my grandfather in the 50's and handed down to my dad and then my oldest brother, then to his son and finally to me. It is the first real machine I ever used. I totally rebuilt it. Mom still has the first bowl I turned 38 years ago. Thought you might enjoy! I haven't figured out how to resize my photos. My bad.


wow... "labor of love" woodie.. nice machine. I run into lots of guys using shopsmiths, they tend to be pretty loyal to their equipment and have a large following. 

As for removing guard... in the operation in the pic, just like with a dado blade, can't use guard, it would interfere with the operation. I DO keep a splitter with kickback pawls on the saw right behind blade ALL OTHER TIMES though. Didn't always... but after two accidents, one that put 8 stitches in my chin from a block of maple that shot back and hit me in the face approx 80mph, I got religion, and always use the splitter. I've heard that a mugged liberal makes the best conservative, a formerly smitten young lady makes the best wife... well a close brush with death in the woods or woodshop makes the best woodsmen/woodworkers.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

woodshop said:


> glens I'm a little slow... figured out what you mean... no, while these pics are in sequence timeline wise for making the avatar, the actual wood/trees involved are not physically in sequence. For example, notice I am cutting down a tulip poplar tree in beginning pics... but some of the wood in the shop pics is oak. The final avatar is Red Oak. You're pretty sharp to catch that apparent inconsistency. Didn't mean to suggest I cut down a tree 2 years ago with a saw that was not in dealers at the time. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Dave


Husky... as glens pointed out before... operations in pics are in sequence, but actual tree/wood is not. Should have made that clear in beginning of thread.


----------



## jason j ladue (Feb 18, 2005)

dave, i dont know _why_ but i want one too. a piece of art like that needs no function. the _only _ diff. between you and norm is marketing. :angel:


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

jason j ladue said:


> dave, i dont know _why_ but i want one too. a piece of art like that needs no function. the _only _ diff. between you and norm is marketing. :angel:


I just boxed a maple nut/bolt up for masterblaster, it will go in mail tomorrow. I certainly didn't intend to market or sell anything using this forum though. If anybody else wants one of these, PM me for details and I would be glad to help. Just don't wanna go breakin' any rules here  

jason again... I assure you comparing me to Norm is really pushing it  You are right about marketing though... one thing I found is that my wooden stool can be light years ahead of the other guys, better wood, better finish, quality joints etc... but if his is priced 2 bucks less than mine, I will lose the sale to him. Average Joe is not looking for quality woodworking, nor would many folks know it if they saw it. Thats OK... nature of the beast, I don't lose sleep over that. But I have no desire to make junk... wouldn't be fun anymore, would be like another job, and I have too many monkeys on my back from my real job now. 

Dave


----------



## sedanman (Feb 18, 2005)

Dave, Your inbox is full!


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

sedanman said:


> Dave, Your inbox is full!


Thanks sedanman... just moved them, inbox should be OK now.


----------



## glens (Feb 18, 2005)

I haven't used the PM stuff here in a while, but it used to be that the messages in all "boxes" counted toward the total, so merely having the "inbox" empty did not mean you're able to accept new ones.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 18, 2005)

glens said:


> I haven't used the PM stuff here in a while, but it used to be that the messages in all "boxes" counted toward the total, so merely having the "inbox" empty did not mean you're able to accept new ones.


ok... not sure how this works, but I will go back and move ALL messages, inbox and sent... to another folder, that should clear it. Thanks glens
Dave


----------



## glens (Feb 18, 2005)

Like I'd said, I haven't used the system in a while. It certainly sounds as though the restrictions are still in place, however, and if that's the case, merely moving them to another folder will not help if you're max'd out. If you want to keep the messages, I recommend downloading them in the three available formats to see which you like best, and deleting everything or at least keeping only the very few you feel _need_ to stay on the server.

Glen


----------



## Husky288XP (Feb 18, 2005)

Thats my fault woodshop, I didn't read your hole thread.

I see your a Penn State-er too, did you get a degree in Forest Management, Forest Biology, Watershed Management, or Urban Forestry.

I'm working on a BS degree in Urban Forestry.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks glens, I d/l everything, and sure enough, now I see I do have a message waiting. Hey, gimme a few years in this place, I'll get the hang.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 19, 2005)

Husky288XP said:


> I see your a Penn State-er too, did you get a degree in Forest Management, Forest Biology, Watershed Management, or Urban Forestry.
> I'm working on a BS degree in Urban Forestry.


Husky, back then they had a 2 yr associates degree and I graduated from that and worked as an assistant forester in the VA office of a pulpwood company, then transfered over into their logging operations because they needed somebody with a tractor trailer license to haul the log loads from woods to highway where the regular truckers could get them. Was more money in their logging operations, and they had me running their feller-buncher between log runs. But after 4 years, jumped ship and went to a 2 yr electronics tech school. Repaired xray film processor machines for a few years DC beltway area, till I finally landed job at the US Geological Survey where I've been for about 18 yrs. Penn State does have a good forestry program still. If I had to do it over, would have stayed in VA as forester, would still be there now I think. Water under the bridge. I have few major regrets. Urban forestry is interesting field... problem was back then (early 80's) cities didn't have money for foresters, sewers and cops came first. I suspect its the same today, but don't know.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 19, 2005)

*Photo hosting site*

In case anybody is interested, che has graciously showed me how to set up a photo hosting site, and I put this avatar sequence online there. Takes a few seconds to load even with broadband, but pic size is same as this thread, so dialup can still do it if they so choose. 

http://photobucket.com/albums/v696/tswoodshop/

Dave


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Dave, I got my nut n bolt today - Cool!

Ya forgot the washers!!!


----------



## Al Smith (Feb 26, 2005)

Well alrighty then.Dang fine work on that bolt/nut.I have made them of steel,but never of wood,very nice.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 27, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Hey Dave, I got my nut n bolt today - Cool!
> 
> Ya forgot the washers!!!


Hey ya know... actually thought of doing that, making wooden washers to go with it. From a woodworking perspective though, would be harder than you think. Inside hole of washer piece of cake, but don't have a hole saw large enough for outside dia, thus would have to do it freehand on bandsaw (or make circle jig) and try and finish sand perfect circle. That's easy when it doesn't have to be dead on circle, but with the nut/bolt your eye would perceive a non-perfect circle first glance, and I unfortunately am a perfectionist and that would bother the #$&# out of me. Could do them on lathe, one long cylinder and then slice them like carrot or celery stick... but then grain would be oriented wrong, would break easily for something that thin. Have to think about it some more. 

Glad it made it down there MB


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 27, 2005)

So, how much for the pipe wrench?


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 27, 2005)

Dave, just turn those washers side grain instead of end grain


----------



## scottr (Feb 27, 2005)

*lock washer*

Dave , someone might want a lock washer made from hickory . Scott


----------



## sedanman (Feb 27, 2005)

Dave, I p/m'd you about one of these (2 actually) and didn't get a response so I'll try here. I want one and so does a fellow I work with, PLease e-mail me with details. Paul


----------



## woodshop (Feb 27, 2005)

trimmmed said:


> Dave, just turn those washers side grain instead of end grain


yeah... thanks Trimmed, that would work... didn't think of that. I guess because I am not used to turning "with" the grain like that, and also I would have to scrounge up some 4"x4" chunks of oak at least a foot long or so, oriented across the log like that, not something I have laying around since rarely use wood that way. I would have to mill specifically for it. I guess mill a 12" wide 4" thick plank and then crosscut it. wow... 4x12x96=4608, 32bd ft!!, that plank would weigh 160lb+ if I milled it 8ft long. Would have to start with shorter log. Yup Hickory would work scott... think most any wood if I made them 3/8 or 1/4 thick. I would use same wood as nut/bolt. 

thanks guys, you're giving me ideas.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 27, 2005)

sedanman said:


> Dave, I p/m'd you about one of these (2 actually) and didn't get a response so I'll try here. I want one and so does a fellow I work with, PLease e-mail me with details. Paul


sorry sedanman... no PM's from you, but then you told me once my mailbox was full, maybe when I cleaned it out I deleted your PM... sheeesh... will PM in few minutes... sorry.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 27, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> So, how much for the pipe wrench?


MB... pipe wrench, being fully functional, takes some fancy (read time-consuming) woodwork to make it because of the close tolerances needed. It has to be drilled and tapped DEAD-on or it won't turn smoothly. Bottom line is I haven't gotten the wrench to down under 2 hours yet, even with jigs. Thus can't sell it cheap enough that folks want to buy it. It is a cool looking working wooden monkey wrench, something else people can't resist picking up and "working" back and forth. Just takes too much time to make if I stick to my exacting specs. If you really want one MB, make me an offer in a PM, hey I'm easy.  

A few others have asked about purchasing my wooden nut/bolt, with or without clock. PM me for details if you are still interested. 

Dave


----------



## glens (Feb 27, 2005)

I'd thought Butch was wanting a pipe _and_ a wrench.&nbsp; Silly me.


----------



## geofore (Feb 28, 2005)

*washer*



woodshop said:


> Hey ya know... actually thought of doing that, making wooden washers to go with it. From a woodworking perspective though, would be harder than you think. Inside hole of washer piece of cake, but don't have a hole saw large enough for outside dia, thus would have to do it freehand on bandsaw (or make circle jig) and try and finish sand perfect circle. That's easy when it doesn't have to be dead on circle, but with the nut/bolt your eye would perceive a non-perfect circle first glance, and I unfortunately am a perfectionist and that would bother the #$&# out of me. Could do them on lathe, one long cylinder and then slice them like carrot or celery stick... but then grain would be oriented wrong, would break easily for something that thin. Have to think about it some more.
> 
> Glad it made it down there MB


Hole saw to fit a drill will work to make round washers. You can use them in your drill press. Cut large diameter first and change to cut small diameter. Use double stick tape to hold it down to another piece of scrap wood to sand it. Slice 'em thick or thin with your band saw.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, Paul (sedanman) said there are large bi-metal hole saws available in 4-5" sizes that would work, will get one and stick on my milling machine and see if resulting "blank" has a smooth enough edge, think it will. As for sanding, have not had good results from using double stick tape in any of my jigs or operations. Found tape either doesn't hold securely enough, or too much and takes splinters from soft woods when prying apart. Also, the sticky part of the tape gets into the surfaces of some kinds of wood requiring sanding it out. I think putting the washer in a dedicated holding jig using a toggle clamp would work. Have to experiment. Thanks for your input geo.


----------



## glens (Feb 28, 2005)

Why not a trim router with a couple of pattern/guides?


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 28, 2005)

Al Smith said:


> I have made them of steel,but never of wood,very nice.



Ever made any out of stainless steel? Those are not fun, especially when your carbide cutting tool breaks in the thread! I remember a boat load of nuclear grade studs (about 120) we had to make out of monel when I was in Groton. They were 1" diameter and about 5" long. All surfaces had to be free of cracks and imperfections. Cutting them was the easy part, it was the sanding and buffing them smooth that sucked. Anyway, it's something that probably a machinist will appreciate. Later, Roger.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 28, 2005)

glens said:


> Why not a trim router with a couple of pattern/guides?


ya know glens... that might not be the fastest, but might work the best of all of the solutions for quality of the finished edge, thus less fuss sanding and getting perfect clean circle. Rough out a blank on the bandsaw (could stack and do several at a time) then pop it under the jig, secure it, and drop the router on it with one of those template strait bits with bearing below cutters spinning around my circle template. Perfect circle, router bit smooth edges. 

rb, al, in a past life somewhere I might have been a machinist... I have a cheapo Grizzly Taiwan metal lathe and one of their milling machines, bought mostly for woodworking operations, but I did do some entry level metalworking just for fun. Enjoy it. Only aluminum, brass, soft iron so far, don't think they would hold up to the hard stuff. The company that makes our custom stainless steel brackets for our tide gages tells us SS is a b#tch to work with.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 28, 2005)

woodshop said:


> The company that makes our custom stainless steel brackets for our tide gages tells us SS is a b#tch to work with.



Yeah, it's not that it's the hardest metal, but it's so gummy. I guess if you had your speed and feed dialed in with the proper coolant it wouldn't be so bad. The shop that I spent the most time in made a lot of parts out of aluminum and brass. I could really rock and roll with that stuff. Nothing like throwing a couple trash cans full of chips in a day.


----------



## Matildasmate (Oct 28, 2007)

Great pic's Dave , I see you have some good skill's mate , excellent work . Thank's for leading me here , most appreciated . Cheer's MM


----------



## Tekko (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice! I like it!


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Oct 28, 2007)

i am so glad somebody bumped this thread...


----------



## 2FatGuys (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this thread up! Awesome work!


----------

